# Are all Canon 70D units affected by the focusing issue or just the first ones?



## IntrepidB

I purchased the Canon 70D as soon as it came out last year, and after months of use, research, testing with different parameters and lenses, I came to the conclusion that the autofocus is defective when I shoot using the viewfinder. I get too many shots out of focus when shooting at large apertures (2.8 and less, and sometimes even at 3.5) no matter how good the shooting conditions are (lots of light, high contrast, steady subject).

I saw countless reports of people with the same issue, and in almost every case of attempted service, Canon denies the problem and returns the camera with the same issue. It is not a matter of micro AF adjustment because the focus may miss randomly, it's not a constant thing as a +2 back focusing.

Shooting with the live view mode gets the focus perfectly, but shooting with the viewfinder does not. The 2 images below I got from recent shots, taken in good lighting and setting the focus point on the eye.
Here is what I get almost every time when using live view mode:


Here is what I get quite often when using the viewfinder:

This video here shows exactly my problem, skip to the 5:00 mark if you are in a hurry: 



 . There are countless reports of this problem on 70D bodies, just google 70D autofocus issue.

I am determined to go to the shop and use this 70D as part of payment for a new camera body. However, apart from this issue I absolutely love the 70D, besides the autofocus issue everything is perfect and I would really like to get another 70D body. I don't mind losing some money in the process if it's going to get me a 70D that focuses properly.

What I didn't find on these countless topics about the issue is if ALL the 70D bodies are affected by this issue, or only the first batches. I want to know if Canon secretly solved this issue in a later revision (they wouldn't inform us because too many people with early models would complain). 

If you have a 70D and have some lens with large aperture (kit lens will not count), could you test your camera body? Try shooting someone in good lighting conditions and focusing using the middle AF square in the eye, you can use external flash with infrared for focusing if you want, the autofocus will miss plenty shots. Most of the time you will not notice that the focus is off just by quickly looking on the camera screen, you have to put in the computer to take a good look.


----------



## TCampbell

They don't "all" have the problem but I know several people have mentioned it.  

With that said... there's a lengthy thread on Canon's own forum on the topic in which it was discovered that while some cameras have a problem, there are a lot of people "claiming" to have a problem who are simply just using really bad technique and blaming the gear.  But it seems that there are also some bodies where the AF calibration is really off.

You can use the AF micro-adjust feature to correct for some of this but you shouldn't have to be too extreme.  

With that aside, I've also asked some 70D owners how their viewfinder AF is working for them and they claim they love it.  So certainly there are plenty of bodies which are working fine.

I do recommend (very strongly) that you use a focus test chart and good testing methods to measure the extent of the issue (this should also help to get it corrected if you send it in.)

I use a commercially made focus test target, but here's a chart you can download and print on your own printer... along with instructions on how to test:  Jeffrey Friedl&#039;s Blog » Jeffrey?s Autofocus Test Chart


----------



## SCraig

Do Canon viewfinders have a diopter adjustment?


----------



## tecboy

I use f/1.8 50mm prime lens, and I don't have an issue with my 70D.


----------



## snerd

SCraig said:


> Do Canon viewfinders have a diopter adjustment?



Mine do.


----------



## SCraig

snerd said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Canon viewfinders have a diopter adjustment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine do.
Click to expand...


Sounds to me like a simple diopter adjustment might fix the problem then.


----------



## IntrepidB

SCraig said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Canon viewfinders have a diopter adjustment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like a simple diopter adjustment might fix the problem then.
Click to expand...


Really? I thought that was just to make things sharper for you on the viewfinder in case you had some eyesight problem. As far as I know it has nothing to do with the photo taken by the camera.


----------



## SCraig

IntrepidB said:


> Really? I thought that was just to make things sharper for you on the viewfinder in case you had some eyesight problem. As far as I know it has nothing to do with the photo taken by the camera.


You could be right.  My thinking was that, per your statement that focus was correct in Live View yet not through the viewfinder, that if the diopter was off and you were focusing so that things looked right in the viewfinder then the focus that was actually being "Seen" by the sensor would be different, or effectively out of focus.  I'm not sure now, you could be right.


----------



## pdq5oh

I recently got a 70D (within the last 2 mo). Firmware version 1.1.1. I have the 18-135 and 55-250 STM lenses. I have no issues with either. I also have a 70-200 f4 IS. I have had some issues with that lens. A few times it's claimed focus and the subject was a complete blob. It's also had issues hunting. This seems to be worst at higher magnification, on close subjects. I'm going to return that lens for a Sigma 70-200 f2.8. I rented one of those lenses and had no issues. I also rented a Canon 70-200 f2.8 IS II with no issues. I have a Tamron 17-50 f2.8 non-VC that works fine. Not sure if the 70-200 f4 is the problem or it's the camera but, I'm not "wowed" by the IQ of this lens. I am, however, surprised by the IQ of the STM lenses.
BTW, the diopter does nothing more than adjust the view finder image to your eyesight. It has no effect on actual focus of the image.


----------



## TCampbell

The diopter adjustment is just for your eye... not the camera's focus sensor.  This allows those who would ordinarily need to wear glasses with an ability to adjust the viewfinder to their needs.  Basically you point the camera at a white wall or the the plain blue sky (something with minimal contrast).  I personally find it's actually better to intentionally de-focus the camera for this.  Then... while looking at the focus points, turn the diopter adjustment dial until the focus points look sharp (ignore whatever the camera lens is pointed at ... that won't matter).  

Basically the camera is supposed to be calibrated so that the focus on the internal focus points (on the floor of the camera), the sensor (at the back of the camera), and the focus screen (on the top of the camera) all agree.  If one is focused, they're all focused.  So assuming this is true (and it may not be true if the camera is not calibrated correctly at the factory) then "in theory" a focused camera is projecting a sharp image onto the focus screen.  The diopter focuses the your view onto that focus screen so that you can accurately determine when the camera is focused.

The 70D does have auto-focus micro-adjustment (in the menu system).  

To use this, you'd place the camera on a tripod and place the focus target at the prescribed distance (depends on the lens focal length -- read instructions with the chart).  The focus chart will indicate it's target focus point ... typically a high-contrast area at the center of the chart.  The chart is typically angled so that part of the chart is closer and part of the chart is farther.  Using that prescribed focus point, make the camera focus on that point and expose the image.  

Upon reviewing the image, you're looking at the parts of the chart both nearer and farther from the target point and evaluating focus to determine if the chosen focus point has the best focus... or if the best focus lies somewhere else on the chart.   If the camera misses focus, you can adjust the AF micro-adjust to correct.

BUT... each lens can be different.  On my camera body, the camera is able to recognize 50 unique lenses and can set an independent AF micro-adjust for each one.  

There's a menu option to tell the camera to use the same micro-adjust for all lenses... or allow you to set each lens independently.  

I know the 70D has AF micro-adjust, but as I've never used it, I don't know if it will be identical to the system on my 5D II and 5D III (I suspect it is the same.)


----------



## JacaRanda

pdq5oh said:


> I recently got a 70D (within the last 2 mo). Firmware version 1.1.1. I have the 18-135 and 55-250 STM lenses. I have no issues with either. I also have a 70-200 f4 IS. I have had some issues with that lens. A few times it's claimed focus and the subject was a complete blob. It's also had issues hunting. This seems to be worst at higher magnification, on close subjects. I'm going to return that lens for a Sigma 70-200 f2.8. I rented one of those lenses and had no issues. I also rented a Canon 70-200 f2.8 IS II with no issues. I have a Tamron 17-50 f2.8 non-VC that works fine. Not sure if the 70-200 f4 is the problem or it's the camera but, I'm not "wowed" by the IQ of this lens. I am, however, surprised by the IQ of the STM lenses.
> BTW, the diopter does nothing more than adjust the view finder image to your eyesight. It has no effect on actual focus of the image.



FYI - It's probably an individual issue you are having with either or.  No problem here with the 70-200 f4 IS II with the 70D.


----------



## JacaRanda

Here you go


----------



## IntrepidB

People, thanks for trying to help, but the 70D issue has nothing to do with micro AF adjustment.

It simply doesn't work because the focus is not always missed in the same way (could be front, back or actually perfect focus) and not by the same amount. Sometimes it is just a little bit of front focus, sometimes it's totally back focusing. It's a random thing and there is no micro AF correction value that will fix this issue.

The way I found around this issue for now is to use the shutter button just for metering and shooting, and I put the autofocus function on that AF-On button on the back. So when taking an important shot I change the camera to the live view mode, use the AF-On button to focus properly, then move back to the viewfinder mode and keep shooting with the previously set focus position as long as the subject doesn't move. Not very practical but at least allows me to reliably get photos in perfect focus.


----------



## pdq5oh

> FYI - It's probably an individual issue you are having with either or.  No problem here with the 70-200 f4 IS II with the 70D.



I figured as much. I took the lens back and swapped it. Thanks.


----------



## Rudipides

I have a 70d and have had no problems of any kind so far.  I love my 70D!


----------



## Derrel

The 70D uses an ALL-NEW focusing system for Canon...and after the debacle they had with their pro flagship 1D Mark III camera model, 18 months of failed focusing, they just replaced it with the 1D Mark IV series, so it **is* very possible that there is a serious issue with the 70D and focusing. Nikon had the huge issue with the D800 and the "left side focusing issue", on what Thom Hogan estimated was perhaps 20 percent of D800 cameras shipped! I watched the ENTIRE video and all the test results above: there does seem to be a very troubling problem with a disparity between viewfinder and live view focusing with that fellow's 70D and multiple Canon lenses. Now that we have moved up into the 18 to 36 megapixel file sizes, focusing issues that were once hard to see are now EASILY seen at 100% pixel view on today's good monitors.

It could very easily be a simple case of bad components, or sub-par assembly, or out-ouf-specification components or assembly, or a little of either. The important thing to realize is that when it comes to defective photo gear on the internet, there will be people who have FINE samples, and will swear up and down that, "There is NO issue at all!" with such and such product. But the thing to realize is just because one guy has a perfectly-operating Widget Mark II that not ALL Widget Mark II units are therefore free of defects in workmanship. The fanboys will rush to defend the product, and try to convince all who will listen that the entire production run of Widget Mark II units are flawless in every way.

Uhhhh, no. No they are not "all" perfect. 

Google Canon 1D Mark III focus problems. Google Nikon D800 left side focus problems. Google Canon 70D focus problems.

Ever since we moved UP, and beyond 6 to 8 megapixels in d-slrs, focusing issues have become more and more an issue in critical use situations.


----------



## stephenmattiola

I got a 70D about 4-6 weeks ago and I have had nothing but good luck with it. However, I would like to be able to try it out to see if it does have this issue. Is it worth bringing the camera back and complaining? I love the 70D and don't want to settle for a 60D and don't have money to pay 1800 on a body only for the 6D. ARGHH HELP!


----------



## Derrel

stephenmattiola said:


> I got a 70D about 4-6 weeks ago and I have had nothing but good luck with it. However, I would like to be able to try it out to see if it does have this issue. Is it worth bringing the camera back and complaining? I love the 70D and don't want to settle for a 60D and don't have money to pay 1800 on a body only for the 6D. ARGHH HELP!



Did you happen to watch the video linked to in this thread? The video ought to help alleviate some of your mental distress. First off: DO YOU actually HAVE a problem with your camera? Or are you just worried that your camera might have an issue?


----------



## stephenmattiola

I don't have a problem yet. just worried that there maybe one I didn't notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steph29

I have constant focus problem with my 70D. I check with charts all my lenses and compared with my other bodies... it's really on location that problem appears. I shoot mostly portrait. I had the camera exchanged once. Still the same problem. 2/3 of the shoots go in the garbage. I've grown to hate Canon. Costumer service is slow and unresponsive... 
I wish I could switch but it's just too much money for now... Canon really fails its costumers...


----------



## MyrnaM

IntrepidB said:


> People, thanks for trying to help, but the 70D issue has nothing to do with micro AF adjustment.
> 
> It simply doesn't work because the focus is not always missed in the same way (could be front, back or actually perfect focus) and not by the same amount. Sometimes it is just a little bit of front focus, sometimes it's totally back focusing. It's a random thing and there is no micro AF correction value that will fix this issue.
> 
> The way I found around this issue for now is to use the shutter button just for metering and shooting, and I put the autofocus function on that AF-On button on the back. So when taking an important shot I change the camera to the live view mode, use the AF-On button to focus properly, then move back to the viewfinder mode and keep shooting with the previously set focus position as long as the subject doesn't move. Not very practical but at least allows me to reliably get photos in perfect focus.



I just purchased the Canon 70D a month ago at a local Costco, in a kit with 2 STM lenses. With my Canon 50mm 1.4 lens I experienced constant mis-focus. I could call it "soft focus," but my perception is that the photographs were nearly all out of focus when shooting at 1.4. As others have noted, this problem does not present when using the live view mode. But, personally, I think it is a goofy way to take photographs. I doubted that micro-adjustment would make a difference because the problem was not consisten back focusing or front focusing. It was more or less, non-focusing. I came within inches of returning the camera and switching to a Nikon 7100D, even though there are a lot of nice features with the Canon 70D. In my thinking, though, image quality and focus are non-negotiable. Who wants to spend $1,000 for a camera body that can't or doesn't want to focus properly. I am unsure to what extent my less-than-clear portraits could be focus-corrected post-production, but it seems this shouldn't be necessary. Out of desperation, I decided to do my own test: No, I didn't use an official focus chart. I used the label of a tequila bottle set at about the same distance I would stand from my subject if taking a protrait (head shot). Live mode worked great with lots of detail in the label. Photos taken with the viewfinder varied from bad to worse. I decided to experiment with the focus micro-adjustment and found to my surprise that the IQ improved as I increased the value number. At about 12, the image taken using the view finder was nearly identical to that taken in live view. I realize that if I change the distance to my subject, the micro-adjustment may need to be re-set. But, at least, I have made significant progress. Something else I have discovered is that using the center focusing point and then re-composing also contributes to photos being out of focus at f 1.4. Instead, it works better to actually change the autofocus point and align it with the subject's near eye (in the case of a portrait) and then lock focus and depress the shutter without recomposing. I found an article online that indicated that attempting to lock focus and re-compose is problematice when using fast lenses with shallow depth of field due to curve of the lens and large aperature. After making the adjustments as described, I took some portraits of children in a playground, with permission from their parents. For the first time I had some in focus images. Still had some misses (maybe operator error ?) But there were several images that were significantly sharper than what I had previously experienced. While viewing the photos on my 10 inch tablet, I could enlarge the photos maximally and still found eyelashes in decent focus. I am encouraged that I may have found a solution. Thanks to Costco's generous return policy, I have two more months to decide, but I would need to sell my prime lens and 2 others along with my flash if I decide to return it, which would be a pain. Still can't help but wonder if I would be better off with the Nikon 7100D. Good luck to all who struggle with this exasperating problem.


----------

